# Doodles delivers after complications



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Doodles delivered twin boys yesterday evening. I came home from work to find one baby roaming the barn yard crying. Doodles was laying against the fence trying to deliver the second. All I saw was the babies ears! My awesome dad happened to be walking out to the barn to talk to me and I asked for his help. We had to go in after the second one, which I thought for sure would be dead. We finally got baby number two out. He is alive but Doodles wants nothing to do with him. I'm afraid I will have a bottle baby on my hands. Any suggestions?




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Pen them all together. Hold the dam to let the rejected kid nurse every 4 hours or so. Provide something for the kid to hide in and keep putting him in there when he makes mistakes at first. They do learn to hide. Put both kids in the hiding place so they bond to each other. This makes it problematic for the dam to prefer one. The goat herder will usually win if they are persistent.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good advice; also rub some of the afterbirth on rejected kid's head & butt. Her milk is said to work as well but have no experience with that.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Try her pee on the head too, it contains hormones that encourage bonding. She should accept them both in due time...


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I had to take him from his mama and bottle feed him. All he wants to do is take a little bit of a bottle and lay around and sleep. I don't know if he is going to make it.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Keep him warm - he had a hard birthing time and may just need time to perk up.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

My traumatic birth girl would stand the first day, but took a full 24 hours to start toddling. Does he have any swelling from presenting that way? Banamine would help if you have some. Do you deal in selenium deficiencies? That might also be something to look at, to help perk him up.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Give him b complex, selenium and a little molasses or honey. Make sure he's 100 degrees before you continue feeding, and do small amounts of milk frequently.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Hope your boy pulls thru, they are both adorable !


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

He is starting to do a little better this evening and he's taking the bottle better.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

He's doing good now except he has a tummy ache and has diarrhea.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a picture of the bottle baby checking out the new babies on the farm. He's not sure what to think of them.








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

